# SPSen verbinden über Router?



## Giraffofant (16 November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe etwas Unterstützung nötig, evtl. kann mir jemand einen guten Link für mein Problem nennen.
Nun ich muss einen Verbindung von 2 SPS via Ethernet realisieren.
Beide SPS haben einen Ethernet CP mit festen IP Adressen.
1x CPU416 mit CP 441  und 1x  CPU315 mit CP341
Mein Problem ist, dass die IP-Adressen nicht nur in verschieden Bereichen liegen sondern auch noch die Subnetmask unterschiedlich ist.

Brauche ich für diese Applikation 2 Router oder reicht 1 Router,
was oder wie sollte ich Netpro einstellen?

Im voraus vielen Dank für Eure Reaktionen


----------



## Kieler (16 November 2007)

Also ich würde ja denken, Du benötigst zwei Router. Schon um bei Deinen Steuerungen die entsprechenden Router Adressen eingeben zu können.

Wie sehen die beiden Netze den praktisch aus? Gibt es noch keine Router die eventuell eine Verbindung aufbauen können?

Kieler


----------



## elektro_mensch (17 November 2007)

*router*



Giraffofant schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass die IP-Adressen nicht nur in verschieden Bereichen liegen sondern auch noch die Subnetmask unterschiedlich ist.
> Brauche ich für diese Applikation 2 Router oder reicht 1 Router,
> was oder wie sollte ich Netpro einstellen?


 
Hallo, ich hatte vor kurzem ein ähnliches Problem.
Ich mußte einen PC aus einen Subnetz mit einer SPS (mit CP) in einem anderen Subnetz verbinden.

Jedes Subnetz hat normalerweise ein "Standart-Gateway" welches für das Routing zuständig ist. 

Wenn jetzt ein Ethernetteilnehmer mit einen anderen Ethernetteilnehmer eine Verbindung aufnehemen will prüft er anhand seiner Subnetzmaske und seiner IP ob er im selben Subnetz ist wie der anzusprechende Ethernetteilnehmer. Ist das der Fall kommunizieren die einfach miteinander, ist das nicht der Fall wendet sich der erste Ethernetteilnehmer an sein "Standart-Gateway" damit dieser die Verbindung ins andere Subnetz aufbaut.

Um rauszubekommen welches das Standart-Gateway ist, gehst du am besten an irgendeinen PC in diesen Subnetz, klickst auf den Start-Button dann auf "Ausführen" und tippst da cmd ein und drückst auf Enter. Es geht ein Dos-Fenster aus. Hier tippst du den Befehl ipconfig /all ein und drückst Enter.

Jetzt müßten dir einige Infos angezeigt werden u.a. die IP-Adresse des Standartgateway.
Vorraussetzung: der PC ist online und hat ein Windowssystem. Mit anderen Betriebssystemen geht das auch, ich weiß jetzt nur nicht wie.

Dasselbe würde ich auch für das andere Subnetz machen, da gibt es auch ein "Standartgateway".

Bei den CPs der S7 müßtest du dann nach bei der Konfiguration des CPs bei der Routerfunktion die IP-Adresse des Standart-Gateways des Subnetzes eingeben in den sich der CP befindet.

Bei mir hat es so hingehauen.

mfg


----------



## MSB (17 November 2007)

Ich verstehe die Problematik nicht so ganz,
2 Subnetze verbinden, das ist der esentiellste Grund weswegen es Router gibt.

In der HW-Konfig / Netpro musst du dann nur den Router mit seiner IP im jeweiligen Subnetz als Standard-Gateway eintragen.

Da es sich so anhört als wenn du die Router liefern musst, solltest du dich ohnehin mal mit der Konfig auseinandersetzen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (19 November 2007)

Hallo Giraffofant,

können Sie bitte einmal den genauen Aufbau des Netzwerkes beschreiben? Was hier benötigt wird, und wie Router zu konfigurieren sind, hängt davon ab. Die unterschiedlichen Subnetzmasken spielen keine Rolle, die beiden CPs befinden sich ja sowiso in unterschiedlichen logischen Netzen.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## mst (19 November 2007)

Hallo Giraffofant,

ich glaub ich steh ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch,

Wenn du den oder die benötigten Router stellst, warum hast du dann 2 verschiedene Subnetmasken?

Wenn die Anlagen nahe beieinander sind gibt’s kein Problem. Und bei weiter Entfernung ist doch das Bestehende Netzwerk des Kunden da. Da sollte das routing kein Problem sein.

Gib bitte mal eine genauere Beschreibung ab.

mfg mst


----------



## Giraffofant (19 November 2007)

Der Kunde hat ein komplett eigenständiges Firmennetz, in dem bereits von einem anderen Lieferanten eine SPS und 2 WinCC-Rechnern(mit CP-441) mit  festen IP integriert sind.
Nun beginne ich für den Kunden ein eigenständiges Netz, für die anderen 25 SPSen aufzubauen. Dieses Netz hat bis jetzt keinen Verbindungspunkt zum Firmennetz.
Nun soll jedoch zwischen 2 SPSen eine Kommunikation aufgebaut werden. 
Die eine SPS ist im Firmennetz und die andere ist im Automatisierungsnetz.
Nun bin ich der Meinung das auf beiden Seiten ein Router eingeplant werden muss. 
Da ich die einen Versuchsaufbau machen möchte, habe mir bereits einen 2ten Router zugelegt, jedoch bin ich am verzweifeln bezüglich der Konfiguration. Ich habe mir bewust  2 identische Router zugelegt (Linkssys), aber wie ich bemerken musste, lässt mein Wissen bezüglich Routerkonfiguration sehr zu wünschen .....
Evtl sind diese auch richtig konfiguriert, aber ein Ping von Seite 1 zu Seite 2 ist nicht möglich.
Ping zu SPS1 in Netz 1 Ok 
Ping zu SPS2 in Netz 2 OK
Ping von Netz2  zu SPS1 in  Netz1    NOK  

Falls mein Ansatz schon falsch ist, bin ich über jeden Beitrag dankbar.

Und falls jemand einen guten Link zur Konfiguartionshilfe eines Routers hat
würde mich auch das sehr freuen

Danke 

Giraffofant


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (19 November 2007)

Über welche Medien (Ethernetkabel, W-Lan ...) sollen die Netze miteinander verbunden werden? Was für Router haben Sie?

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Giraffofant (19 November 2007)

Sie werden vorhandene Standart EthernetKabel cat 5 genutzt.
Ich habe mir für den Versuch 2 Linksys Kabel /DSL Router geholt
Modell BEFSR41-DE.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (19 November 2007)

Das sind handelsübliche DSL Router, mit denen können Sie hier garnichts anfangen.

Erstmal zur Verkabelung: Es gibt zwei Wege:

1. Ein Ehternetkabel zwischen den beiden Switches der beteiligten Netzwerke
2. Ein reiner Ethernetrouter mit zwei Ethernetschnittstellen, die jeweils in einem der Netzwerke angeschlossen werden.

Bei 1. wird ebenfalls noch ein Router benötigt (der braucht nur eine Ethernetschnittstelle, auf der bekommt er dann in jedem der beiden IP-Netzwerke eine eigene IP-Adresse). In BEIDEN Netzwerken wird dann die IP-Adresse des Routers (also natürlich die IP-Adresse im eigenen Netz) als Default Gateway eingetragen.

Bei 2. Bekommt jede der beiden Ethernetschnittstellen eine IP-Adresse in dem Netzwerk in dem sie angeschlossen ist. Die Teilnehmer im jeweiligen Netzwerk beikommen wie bei 1. die IP-Adresse der Routernetzwerkschnittstelle im eigenen Netzwerk als Default Gateway eingetragen.

Wenn im Firmennetzwerk bereits ein Router vorhden ist (z.B. für den Internetzugang) müssen Sie Ihr Vorhaben auf alle Fälle mit dem Administrator klären, ansonsten kann es zu Störungen, Fehlfunktionen etc. kommen.

Mein Tipp wäre auf alle Fälle: Sprechen Sie erst einmal mit dem Administrator des Firmenetzwerkes. Wäre ich Administrator und Sie würden in meinem Netz ungefragt Router installieren, würde ich Ihnen den Kopf abreißen. Und glauben sie mir - da wäre ich einer der gemäßigten Sorte 

Sie sollten Sich auch Grundkenntnisse in Sachen Netzwerktechnik und TCP/IP aneignen, bevor Sie solche Lösungen planen und realisieren.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Giraffofant (19 November 2007)

Danke für die Lösungen und die offene Worte.
Als Info.
Die Adminis sind informiert, jedoch nicht gewillt aktiv teilzunehmen.
Die hätten es wahrscheinlich mit zwei Klicks realisiert.
Als Grundidee war die SPS zu vernetzen ohne das  Firmennetz zu berühren.
Das eine SPS und 2 WinCC Stationen im Firmennetz hängen wurde mir erst im Nachhinein mitgeteilt.
Und die Verbindung ist jetzt auch schnell zu realisieren.

Nochmals danke


----------



## MSB (19 November 2007)

Also bei der Konstellation gibt es imho nur eine Alternative:
Die Verbindung von "deinem" Netz zum Firmennetz muss vom Kunden realisiert werden.
Schon alleine wegen der IT-Sicherheit.
Wie dein Kunde das dann macht kann dir ja prinzipiell egal sein.

Edit: Da das scheinbar sowieso niemanden interessiert, bei deinem Kunden,
soll er dir einfach 26 freie IP-Adressen im Firmennetz geben, und die Router-Geschichte hat sich dann auch erledigt. (25 SPSen + 1 für dein PG)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (19 November 2007)

Giraffofant schrieb:


> Danke für die Lösungen und die offene Worte.


Ich hoffe sie waren nicht zu offen 



Giraffofant schrieb:


> Die Adminis sind informiert, jedoch nicht gewillt aktiv teilzunehmen.


Das ist leider nicht selten so.



Giraffofant schrieb:


> Die hätten es wahrscheinlich mit zwei Klicks realisiert.


Da haben Sie recht, denn sowas ist ihr tägliches Brot.



Giraffofant schrieb:


> Als Grundidee war die SPS zu vernetzen ohne das  Firmennetz zu berühren.
> Das eine SPS und 2 WinCC Stationen im Firmennetz hängen wurde mir erst im Nachhinein mitgeteilt.


Das ist übel, denn ohne Unterstützung der Firmen IT ist das schlicht nicht möglich.



Giraffofant schrieb:


> Und die Verbindung ist jetzt auch schnell zu realisieren.


Ich nehme dan, daß das bedeuten soll, daß schnell eine Lösung her muss?



MSB schrieb:


> Also bei der Konstellation gibt es imho nur eine Alternative:
> Die Verbindung von "deinem" Netz zum Firmennetz muss vom Kunden realisiert werden.


Alles Andere wäre entweder Murx oder ein massiver Eingriff in das Firmennetzwerk, zu dem keiner ausser den Admins autorisiert ist.



MSB schrieb:


> Edit: Da das scheinbar sowieso niemanden interessiert, bei deinem Kunden,
> soll er dir einfach 26 freie IP-Adressen im Firmennetz geben, und die Router-Geschichte hat sich dann auch erledigt. (25 SPSen + 1 für dein PG)


Das wäre die einfachste Lösung. Nochmal eine kurze Erklärung, damit es für Giraffofant klar ist:

Das autarke Produktionsnetz wird komplett in das Firmennetz integriert, also ein Patchkabel direkt von Switch zu Switch. Die Teilnehmer im Produktionsnetz bekommen neue IP-Adressen aus dem restlichen Firmennetz und der Zugriff ist kein Problem mehr.

Grundsätzlich aber geht diese Anbindung - in welcher Form auch immer - nicht ohne Unterstützung des Kunden bzw. seiner IT. Wenn die nicht wollen, geht's numal nicht.

Viel Erfolg - ich weiß wie Admins sind 
Bernhard Götz


----------



## GobotheHero (20 November 2007)

Hm, ich habe da eine Frage:
Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, warum eine Datenkommunikation über das Subnetz hinaus nicht funktionieren soll ?

Edit: So, ich habs mal nachgelesen und verstehe jetzt warum =) 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ip-adresse (unter Netzwerkteil / Geräteteil)

Wenn er jetzt einfach eine Verbindung zum nächsten Switch macht und hoffentlich nicht gleiche IP-Adressen und gleiche Subnetze verwendet hat kann er sich doch im gesamten Netzwerk physikalisch bewegen, wenn es die Switches / Router erlauben ?

Edit: Siehe oben

Wieso sind überhaupt die IP´s bei den CP´s festgelegt und die Subnetze ?
Verbinden und das gleiche Subnetz wie im Firmennetzwerk nehmen ?

Edit: Könntest du nicht auf das gleiche Subnetz gehen ???

Gobo


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (20 November 2007)

GobotheHero schrieb:


> Wenn er jetzt einfach eine Verbindung zum nächsten Switch macht und hoffentlich nicht gleiche IP-Adressen und gleiche Subnetze verwendet hat kann er sich doch im gesamten Netzwerk physikalisch bewegen, wenn es die Switches / Router erlauben ?


Ja, im Regelfall geht das dann schon (Swiches, die das unterbinden sind sehr selten). Aber ich vermute einmal stark, daß die Geräte, die im Firmennetz sind, ihre IP-Adresse in diesem Firmennetz und nicht im Automatisierungsnetz haben sollen.



GobotheHero schrieb:


> Wieso sind überhaupt die IP´s bei den CP´s festgelegt und die Subnetze ?
> Verbinden und das gleiche Subnetz wie im Firmennetzwerk nehmen ?


Das war ja auch unser Vorschlag, allerdings braucht es dazu die Unterstützung des Netzwerkadministrators, sonst geht das nicht. Es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Privatnetzwerk, in dem jeder machen kann was er will, sondern um ein Netzwerk in einer Firma. Da hängen höchstwarscheinlich alle möglichen wichtigen Sachen dran und ein Ausfall wäre dementsprechend teuer. In einem solchen Netzwerk rührt man ohne Genehmigung der Administration besser keinen Finger, ansonsten wird man ganz schnell einen Kopf kürzer gemacht 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## GobotheHero (20 November 2007)

Naja, über die IP´s werden sich die Herren doch wohl einigen können.

Wenn man die Erlaubnis hat wird man doch wohl in einem Firmennetzwerk manschen dürfen =) (nach besten Wissen und Gewissen).
Ich würde mir die schon vorhandenen Sachen angucken und die IP´s dann folgern. Ich denke mal die Erweiterung war ja von Anfang an geplant. 
Und nen Ping auf die IP´s wird wohl auch erlaubt sein.
Normal wäre ein Plan des Netzwerks, in 90% der Fälle garantiert nicht vorhanden.
Ich finde ein Router bringt nur den Vorteil das man nur einen Schuss ins blaue machen muss =). Das lohnt dann auch nicht ...
Ne lustige Geschichte dazu: ein Kollege hat mal nen Apache auf seinem arbeits pc installiert. relativ großer laden. dort waren dann teile des intranets lahmgelegt, weil der Apache alle Anfragen abgefangen hat. Hui, hatte der einen Ärger =)

Ich hätte noch eine Idee, hol dir doch einen IT-Consultant mit ins Boot das wird den Admin mächtig ärgern ... und der weis was er tut, sind bestimmt nur ein paar Stunden und alle sind glücklich.
Evtl. einer ausm Forum ?


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (20 November 2007)

GobotheHero schrieb:


> Wenn man die Erlaubnis hat wird man doch wohl in einem Firmennetzwerk manschen dürfen =) (nach besten Wissen und Gewissen).


Dann schon. Hat man sich nicht sollte man tunlichst die Finger weg lassen.



GobotheHero schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die schon vorhandenen Sachen angucken und die IP´s dann folgern.


Und woher wissen Sie, daß Ihre Folgerung richtig ist, und Sie nicht z.B. Teile des Netzes nicht sehen konnten, weil sie gerade abgeschaltet waren? Sie entscheiden also selbständig, welche IP-Adressen in diesem Netzwerk von Ihnen verwendet werden, ohne zu wissen, ob diese Adressen vom DHCP Server an andere Teilnehmer vergeben sind oder nicht?

Sorry - so etwas würde ich niemals tun. Der Ärger ist vorprogrammiert und berechtigt.



GobotheHero schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Erweiterung war ja von Anfang an geplant.


Mutig mutig... es ist nicht Ihr Netz.



GobotheHero schrieb:


> Und nen Ping auf die IP´s wird wohl auch erlaubt sein.


Ja, ändert aber nix daran, daß erst die Genehmigung und die Informationen vom Netzeigentümer bzw. dem Netzbetreuer her müssen.



GobotheHero schrieb:


> Normal wäre ein Plan des Netzwerks, in 90% der Fälle garantiert nicht vorhanden.


Wäre ich Admin eines solchen Netzwerkes, hätte ich einen solchen Plan. Bekommen würden Sie ihn trotzdem nicht. Sie müssten mir sagen, was Sie brauchen, dann bekämen Sie von mir die benötigten Informationen (z.B. IP-Adressen, die Sie verwenden dürfen, die benötigten Netzwerkanschlüsse bzw. die Genehmigung einen Switch anzuschließen usw.). Das ist das übliche Vorgehen.

Würden Sie ungefragt irgendwelche Komponenten in das Netzwerk intergrieren, eigenmächtig IP-Adressen vergeben usw., bekämen Sie richtig Ärger, erst recht, wenn diese dazu führten, daß es Probleme mit anderen Teilnehmern gab bzw. gibt.



GobotheHero schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Router bringt nur den Vorteil das man nur einen Schuss ins blaue machen muss =). Das lohnt dann auch nicht ...


Ein Router hat den Vorteil, daß er z.B. das Netz von unnötigen Broadcasts entlastet. Die Trennung der Netze ist über einen Router wesentlich eindeutiger als ohne.



GobotheHero schrieb:


> Ne lustige Geschichte dazu: ein Kollege hat mal nen Apache auf seinem arbeits pc installiert. relativ großer laden. dort waren dann teile des intranets lahmgelegt, weil der Apache alle Anfragen abgefangen hat. Hui, hatte der einen Ärger =)


Ganz so kann das fast nicht sein (ausser er hätte seinem Rechner auch noch die IP-Adresse des Servers verpasst ), aber das Beispiel verdeutlicht trotzdem, warum man besser nicht in fremden Netzen rumspielt 



GobotheHero schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Idee, hol dir doch einen IT-Consultant mit ins Boot das wird den Admin mächtig ärgern ...


Ob die Idee so gut ist, den Admin zu ärgern? Kooperativer wird er davon bestimmt nicht.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## GobotheHero (20 November 2007)

Holla, danke für die Mühe =)

Also das mit dem Folgern ist so gemeint, das man relativ sicher sein kann das es funktioniert. Große Netze sind natürlich nicht zu überschauen und ich würde dort auch nichts machen. Nur wann arbeitet man schon in einem großen Netz und darf sich dann noch mit seiner Automatisierung reinhängen ? Unwahrscheinlich.
Auch von einem Admin eines großen Netzes im Regen stehen gelassen zu werden ist unwahrscheinlich.
Aber lasser wir das, im Grunde gebe ich ihnen Recht. Sie haben bestimmt auch mehr Ahnung davon =)

Ungefragt macht natürlich keiner etwas.
Bei alle dem bin ich davon ausgegangen das er die Erlaubnis hat aber der Admin nicht aktiv beteiligt werden soll/will (zumindest hat es so auf mich gewirkt).

Ich würde das als Admin genauso machen ... ist ja auch logisch oder ?
Ich gebe doch nicht jedem meine Netzwerkstruktur bekannt...

Eine trennung über Router ist natürlich besser, aber dafür teurer und aufwändiger. Der Kollege hat jetzt nicht wirklich von Netzwerkwissen gestrotzt (sry) aber das wäre für ihn die einfachste Möglichkeit. Es ging ja schließlich auch um Zeitdruck der sehr sehr groß werden kann. Das wissen wir alle. Mit nem Router kann man dann immer noch rummachen.
EDIT: Ausserdem sind die anderen Gerätschaften ja schon in dem Netzwerk ... ich hätte das auch nicht gemacht ... aber wenn es mal so ist kann man das ja ERSTMAL weiterverfolgen.

Hehe, es war aber so, bitte fragen sie mich jetzt nicht wie, aber der Kollege in der IT hat den ganzen Tag nach dem Fehler gesucht.

Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob man jemanden ärgert oder ob derjenige sich selber ärgert.
In diesem Fall habe ich geschrieben das er sich ärgert. Wir sind also nicht aktiv beteiligt.

Sry für die unstrukturierte Antwort ... Feierabend =)


----------

